# Punk's not dead



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Any punkrockers?


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow nothing...bump


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 19, 2010)

WHO THE FUCK SAID IT WAS DEAD!? Ill fuckin' gut 'em alive!!!!

lol Punk, in my opinion, is the perfect genre for the counter-culture..

DEAD KENNEDY's! PROPAGANDHI!! MDC! BAD RELIGION! NOFX! [old]AGAINST ME! STUNG OUT! .............. to name a few fav's.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 19, 2010)

Propagandhi rocks!!!
Snuff is my current punk of choice - they seem in tune with me somehow... check them out!! http://www.myspace.com/snuffbanduk


----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 19, 2010)

[youtube]QGiEmBy5jD8[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 19, 2010)

First off hell yeah! like seeing some fellow punks out there!! I checked out snuff.....not what i would listen to regularly BUT they were good...im definitely going to check em out some more....Right now my favorite band would have to be the casualties or the krum bums http://www.myspace.com/krumbums check em out!


----------



## lou~dog (Mar 19, 2010)

AGAINST ME!, NOFX, Bad Religion !!! punk is my first drug of choice i've been hooked since i was 12


----------



## billy cones (Mar 19, 2010)

love everything from the Screamers to Combat 84 to Gang of Four to G.G. Allin to Reagan Youth to the pre Joy Division 'Warsaw' days. Love most "punk rock" before 1985. Hate bands like NOFX and Rancid, about the only modern day 'punk rock' band I like would be a band called The Spits, from Seattle.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

punks not dead! saw the pistols a couple of years ago with their origional line-up, they are getting on a bit and jonny is a fat bastard but it was one of the most awesome gigs ive been to, and ive been to a lot of gigs


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]xpl5-HY2mEw[/youtube]


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 22, 2010)

Mata - Ratos 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/22PfJ79fT64&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/22PfJ79fT64&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]ZUlIB7L3sH8[/youtube]


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 23, 2010)

How about some thrash???


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]wLYTKzvP5w8[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Def love some thrash! Got any thrash punk?


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 23, 2010)

One of my favorite bands of all time
it's not punk though.

[youtube]xRyl_p1z9Nw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]_itiXOeEnzw[/youtube]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljTxJH5Ouk&feature=related


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]16WXek_Zat0[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]EwsAruHCHHw[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 23, 2010)

last one haha.. this is the _Propagandhi_ album that got me hooked hardcore. Older stuff than the last two..


'..i wrote this song because it's fucking boring to keep spelling out the words that you keep ignoring..' - Less talk, more Rock


[youtube]iUNNuhgyyxU[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hell yeah iNVESTIGATE

these are my fav propagandhi
[youtube]MuKV6I6JkhI[/youtube]

[youtube]pU6Ej4id2E4[/youtube]


----------



## zigginanzaggin (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't leave home without the Murphy's. Love Lar's and the Bastards almost as much as Rancid. Grew up listening to NOFX, still remember the first time I heard them and I've been hooked since. Less then Jake, AFI, Flogging Molly, Millencollin, H2O, Pennywise, any Belvedere fans out there?


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 23, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> One of my favorite bands of all time
> it's not punk though.


well Death is THE SHIT!! and Chuck Schuldiner was a fucking beast and one of my favourite all time composers and guitar players.... real metal no doubt...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOSjntSpxT8&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOSjntSpxT8&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 24, 2010)

The lineup at warp tour this year isnt too bad...might go for the FIRST time


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 24, 2010)

I like punk, but not all the time.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 31, 2010)

[youtube]Wvb9jP47p0s[/youtube]


----------



## ford442 (Apr 1, 2010)

i was listening to some Pulley today.. pretty professional non-threatening punk...


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah pulley is awesome!

[youtube]qUDuEzu3eq8[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Some more clean punk
[youtube]QP2cOXCTroA[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

Punk is dead.... but Elvis lives!!!

[youtube]pZXCIwzudZU[/youtube]


----------



## zigginanzaggin (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't believe I just watched that whole thing.....I really need a job


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

like a car accident in slow motion.... you can't look away!


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk is most definitely NOT dead, my friend... we just got rid of all the posers.... so it's not so popular anymore

[youtube]aFfAtVNnyFs[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, accordion music isn't dead either.... 

Punk is behind that....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 4, 2010)

Punk rockers sweet


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2010)

[youtube]q0P0EvJOfRQ[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]q0P0EvJOfRQ[/youtube]


the nun on the right is a hermaphrodite.....play some G.G. Allin


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually the punk girl starts to really get into it. It wasn't bad at all either...


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow..that shits hilarious! Thats what punk's about!! NOT GIVIN A FUCK


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2010)

She didn't mind those nun getting into it.... yah...it's about letting go... I can get behind that.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]fidMemvv9QY[/youtube]


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]WN4m6nWI5XI[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2010)

[youtube]vwIxvuXAUr8[/youtube]

[youtube]oQ1vQPEBlnI[/youtube]

[youtube]zwm8fT3llP0[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2010)

[youtube]hiQoq-wqZxg[/youtube]

Another dope track by the Clash from the London Calling album.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 30, 2010)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=17016538


----------



## Steve French (Apr 30, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=17016538


Clicking this just takes me to the myspace video home page?


----------

